# Help with billing CPT Codes 51720, 52005-50, 52234



## carol52 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello, I am getting edits for billing out these CPT codes for the 51720 bladder instillation of anitcarcinogenic agent, 52005-50 Bilateral Retrograde Pyelogram, 52234 Cystourethroscopy with fulguration  of small bladder tumor
Can anyone help me with this ?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## JEYCPC (May 3, 2016)

What's the place of service?

52334 includes both 52005 and 51720.  They can be unbundled with an appropriately supported modifier.  50 modifier should not be used with 52005.


----------



## bharathiT (Dec 31, 2018)

*52005 vs 52235*

DX : Bladder tumors & bladder erythema.

Procedure : Biopsy of bladder wall erythema & transurethral resection of bladder tumors & B/L retrograde pyelogram

CPT & guidelines ?

Thanks,
Bharathi Tamilvanan


----------

